# Chemex for Work Staff Room?



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi all

Very little experience with the drip methods but our work staff room has a no 'outside electronics' policy.

I was looking to get a Chemex to make my morning coffee at work. However, I've never used one and don't think there is anywhere local in Stoke I can try one. The only trouble is our boiler water is particularly hard.

Does anyone else do this? Is it practical?

Many thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I make 3 mug brews (675g) in a Chemex most mornings. Ideally, I'd make slightly smaller brews, but 3 hot, quick mugs is what is required.

How big are the brews you will be making? Which grinder will you be using? You'll need a gooseneck pouring kettle, scales & a timer too.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Keep in mind that Chemex is one of the most fragile brewers as well.

Metal Kalita Wave, AeroPress or even French Press/Sowden will be easier to brew. They all are sturdier and smaller.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I make 3 mug brews (675g) in a Chemex most mornings. Ideally, I'd make slightly smaller brews, but 3 hot, quick mugs is what is required.
> 
> How big are the brews you will be making? Which grinder will you be using? You'll need a gooseneck pouring kettle, scales & a timer too.


3 at maximum - I would potentially grind at home 1 hour before brewing which would not be ideal. Hmm the gooseneck may be problematic at my work place.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

radam87 said:


> 3 at maximum - I would potentially grind at home 1 hour before brewing which would not be ideal. Hmm the gooseneck may be problematic at my work place.


I think French press would maybe be simpler, if you are open to longer brew times. On the days I don't use the Chemex, I use a Bodum Colombia. At a grind good for large Chemex, or French press brews (finer than Chemex), an hour between brewing & grinding isn't an issue.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I think French press would maybe be simpler, if you are open to longer brew times. On the days I don't use the Chemex, I use a Bodum Colombia. At a grind good for large Chemex, or French press brews (finer than Chemex), an hour between brewing & grinding isn't an issue.


I sort of had my heart set on those clean bright brews I've heard Chemex users refer to.

I have colleagues who use a French press whose morning cup resembles a puddle of mud. Granted they are brewing without attention to detail.

I guess I could get a hand grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

radam87 said:


> I sort of had my heart set on those clean bright brews I've heard Chemex users refer to.
> 
> I have colleagues who use a French press whose morning cup resembles a puddle of mud. Granted they are brewing without attention to detail.
> 
> I guess I could get a hand grinder?


First stop is try and the FP to a better brew.

Use good coffee , try the James Hoffman method , muddy i suspect is kicking up alot of silt into the cup.

Chemex , you need scales , water just off boil and and a pouring kettle otherwise your heading down the path of potential piss poor


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe an Oomph would do the trick also


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

The oomph gives the impression of being an oversized over-complicated aeropress. Has anyone got one?

if you are sharing a staffroom I would suggest an aeropress/aergrind/aerdisc combination. It works very well and you can easily stow it in a locker or desk drawer to prevent it being borrowed.

Im lucky and have my own office so its a ceramic V60, Hausgrind and pouring kettle for me at work but I would just as happily use an aeropress. Fresh ground beans are essential though.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Chemex is fragile but the coffee can be amazing, get a good quality hand grinder and you'll be happy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use an Oomph quite often and they are a doddle. No filters, just ground coffee and water


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> First stop is try and the FP to a better brew.
> 
> Use good coffee , try the James Hoffman method , muddy i suspect is kicking up alot of silt into the cup.
> 
> Chemex , you need scales , water just off boil and and a pouring kettle otherwise your heading down the path of potential piss poor


I'm thinking of a 350 ml French press with a Porlex mini for my work set up now - any thoughts?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I use an Oomph quite often and they are a doddle. No filters, just ground coffee and water


Did you delve back into French press? Read one of your previous threads regarding that stainless steel Andrew James set up on Amazon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

radam87 said:


> Did you delve back into French press? Read one of your previous threads regarding that stainless steel Andrew James set up on Amazon.


I have had french press and find them ok. I have an Oomph and find that ok......my palate would hate to day that one was better than the other!


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Chemex is fragile but the coffee can be amazing, get a good quality hand grinder and you'll be happy


Is Porlex mini the best available in the sun £40 category? Or perhaps a Rhino? Just looking to grind at work for the odd quick French press


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

radam87 said:


> Is Porlex mini the best available in the sun £40 category? Or perhaps a Rhino? Just looking to grind at work for the odd quick French press


Porlex or Rhino are pretty comparable, both will take a couple of minutes or so to grind 16-20g for a 350ml press. Are you sure you want a "quick" French press (finer grind, more effort, more grind time)? What is your press made of?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Porlex or Rhino are pretty comparable, both will take a couple of minutes or so to grind 16-20g for a 350ml press. Are you sure you want a "quick" French press (finer grind, more effort, more grind time)? What is your press made of?


stainless steel - it's one of the double insulated ones. Bought to avoid the risk of smashing at work rather than need to insulate. I can be flexible on brew time but the initial grinding and adding of water could do with being quicker as the staff room with the boiler is a distance from my work area.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

radam87 said:


> stainless steel - it's one of the double insulated ones. Bought to avoid the risk of smashing at work rather than need to insulate. I can be flexible on brew time but the initial grinding and adding of water could do with being quicker as the staff room with the boiler is a distance from my work area.


It'll keep hot enough to drink for an hour or more after adding water to the coffee. For my Rhino & Porlex, I'd be at 5 & 9 clicks, respectively, off lock up at the coarsest. At this kind of grind size you have a bit of leeway in time between grinding & brewing.

For long steeps you might also consider the Zassenhaus Panama, set at the next click, or two, off the first sign of burr rub. A bit more expensive than the Porlex, but it will crunch through 20g of beans in well under a minute. Doesn't do very fine grinds, so I didn't want to recommend it if you were using a glass press for short steeps.


----------

